# M&S Dine in for €12.50: 14-17 January



## Celtwytch (14 Jan 2010)

*Mains:*
The Cook Menu Beef Roulade
Hickory Smoked Whole Chicken
Rotisserie Chicken
Beef in Chianti
Hunters Lamb
Chicken Cacciatore
The Cook Menu Chilli Seabass
The Cook Menu Chicken Breasts with Mozzarella & Pesto
The Cook Menu Goat’s Cheese & Pesto En Croute
Wild Alaskan Salmon with Watercress
Lasagne Al Forno 

*Accompaniments:*
Pantofola
Italian Style Salad Bowl
Caesar Style Vegetables
Rosemary Potatoes
Mediterranean Style Vegetables
New Potatoes with Butter & Herbs
Frites
Potato Wedges
Carrot, Cauliflower & Brussels Sprouts 

*Desserts:*
2 Raspberry Pannacottas
Banoffee cheesecake Slices
2 Millionaire's Shortbread
Profiterole Stack Filled with Fresh Cream
Kentish Bramley Apple Puff Pastry Pie
Seasonal Fresh Fruit Salad
2 Lemon Souffle
2 Tarte Au Citron Slices 

*Drinks:*
Pinot Grigio Garganega
Montepulciano
Reggiano Rosso
Sicilan Shiraz
Piedmont Barbera
Orvieto
Blush Pinot Grigio
Inzolia Pinot Grigio
Citrus Soft Brew
Blackcurrant Soft Brew
Apple Soft Brew
Elderflower Presse Twin Pack
Peach and Grape Juice Twin Pack
Irish Coffee Twin Pack​


----------



## Capt. Beaky (14 Jan 2010)

Sounds like a plan for tonight


----------



## dereko1969 (14 Jan 2010)

well hopefully they'll have all the items available this time unlike the party in 'offer' for new years eve where they advertised the whole promotion on the back of having 'cava' included and then didn't have any! i ended up with some pink fizz that wasn't up to much and the screw top didn't exactly lend itself to a sense of festivity!!


----------



## Celtwytch (14 Jan 2010)

Well, if nothing else, the Henry Street branch sure has plenty of the soft brew drinks - I saw them being delivered yesterday.  Delicious stuff, by the way.


----------



## Ciaraella (14 Jan 2010)

I'm really impressed with the options this time round, it was getting a bit samey but there's lots of new options and a nice italian theme with some of them! Looking forward to trying the sicilian shiraz i got!


----------



## ali (14 Jan 2010)

Just left Marks in Dundrum and got two full dine in meals. The wine option alone for one of them is €10.50 on its own (a shiraz) and the other one I got is €9.99 (pinot grigio) . Outstanding Value. Shouldn't have bought the profiteroles though.... I promised myself January would be different!

Then got to the till and the girls gave me a voucher for €15 euro off the transaction cos I had spent over €70! Add to the mix that I returned an unwanted gift of a jumper and got €66 credit voucher for it  , when I left they nearly owed me money.

A.


----------

